# I got featured on Bored Panda... help :)



## mmaria

So, I sent a few pictures and got featured on Bored Panda, which is nice because they're really interesting website 
If you have a moment or two you can check it out, maybe like it, upvote it, share it from the website or leave a comment, it would be really appreciated!

I think I'll just have a bit exposure from this but that's nice too...

If this isn't apropriate place, move it pls.

Anyway, here's the link and thank you! 

I Capture Emotional People’s Stories In My Photographs


----------



## limr

Very nice!


----------



## table1349

Cool.  Good for you.  I liked the article and the images.


----------



## tirediron

Well done; nice to be able to say "I know her" (in an Internet sort of way) and that I've seen those pictures before you were famous.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Very nice!





gryphonslair99 said:


> Cool.  Good for you.  I liked the article and the images.


Thank you both!  

I've decided to start sending my pictures... it's not something that's easy for me, got to mention, because I don't think my photos deserve to be somewhere else except a few familiar sites.( well I'm not "normal")
If I get some exposure from this it will help me, my attitude toward sharing my work and I'll send to more websites.


----------



## mmaria

tirediron said:


> Well done; nice to be able to say "I know her" (in an Internet sort of way) and that I've seen those pictures before you were famous.


From your mouth to God's ear.



And what are you talking about!? Of course you know me!


----------



## waday

Awesome!


----------



## mmaria

waday said:


> Awesome!


I'm completely lost, don't really know if it means something... I could be satisfied right? 

Thanks


----------



## table1349

mmaria said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely lost, don't really know if it means something... I could be satisfied right?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

20 Essential American Slang Words for English Learners | FluentU English


----------



## waday

mmaria said:


> I'm completely lost, don't really know if it means something... I could be satisfied right?


If you're looking for exposure, this seems like a good way to go about it!


----------



## mmaria

Did you give me the link for "awesome" @gryphonslair99 ?

I was't clear enough, I was thinking in terms of how I'm feeling toward this featured on Bored Panda thing


----------



## mmaria

waday said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely lost, don't really know if it means something... I could be satisfied right?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for exposure, this seems like a good way to go about it!
Click to expand...

Well it could be a nice start


----------



## table1349

mmaria said:


> Did you give me the link for "awesome" @gryphonslair99 ?
> 
> I was't clear enough, I was thinking in terms of how I'm feeling toward this featured on Bored Panda thing


From the link I posted.
*Example 1)*

_“What did you think of Wolf on Wall Street?”_

_“It was *awesome!* I loved it!” _(They thought it was a great movie).

*Example 2)*

_“I’ll pick you up at 1 pm, okay?”_

_“*Awesome*.” _(Here it shows you’re cool with the idea and you agree).

*Example 3)*

_“My friend Dave is an *awesome *single guy. You guys would be perfect for each other!”_

_“Really? I’d love to meet him.”_

*Cool (adj)* like _awesome_ means ‘great’ or ‘fantastic’. It also shows that you’re okay with an idea. Be careful the normal meaning of _cool_ means a little cold so you have to listen to it in context to understand what’s being said.


----------



## Rick50

Very cool Marija. Love the article.......


----------



## mmaria

gryphonslair99 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you give me the link for "awesome" @gryphonslair99 ?
> 
> I was't clear enough, I was thinking in terms of how I'm feeling toward this featured on Bored Panda thing
> 
> 
> 
> From the link I posted.
> *Example 1)*
> 
> _“What did you think of Wolf on Wall Street?”_
> 
> _“It was *awesome!* I loved it!” _(They thought it was a great movie).
> 
> *Example 2)*
> 
> _“I’ll pick you up at 1 pm, okay?”_
> 
> _“*Awesome*.” _(Here it shows you’re cool with the idea and you agree).
> 
> *Example 3)*
> 
> _“My friend Dave is an *awesome *single guy. You guys would be perfect for each other!”_
> 
> _“Really? I’d love to meet him.”_
> 
> *Cool (adj)* like _awesome_ means ‘great’ or ‘fantastic’. It also shows that you’re okay with an idea. Be careful the normal meaning of _cool_ means a little cold so you have to listen to it in context to understand what’s being said.
Click to expand...

Ok



Rick50 said:


> Very cool Marija. Love the article.......


 thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever

That is pretty awesome. I just love your dreamy images. Full of mystery, majesty, and poetry.


----------



## Gary A.

I am waiting for your book.  Well done Marija.  Keep going.


----------



## mmaria

jcdeboever said:


> That is pretty awesome.


well we'll see 


> I just love your dreamy images. Full of mystery, majesty, and poetry.


thank you, nicely said


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I am waiting for your book.  Well done Marija.  Keep going.


oh... that sounded impossible at the first look ... I should start thinking differently about my photography.. it's difficult though..

thank you Gary!



I need to start sending submissions, (I'd like to take my photography a bit seriously)  if anyone know a website or two that fits my style and where I could send my work, please let me know


----------



## Dave442

Very nice work, and great to see a set of your images together.


----------



## EIngerson

WOW! Congrats Marija!! Thats outstanding!!!!


----------



## mmaria

Dave442 said:


> Very nice work, and great to see a set of your images together.


Thanks Dave !
...yeah, I thought similar, finally I have a group of images that goes together ( not portraits but "these")


although, the numbers on the site aren't valid I think... f.e one moment I have 136 shares and in a hour 134 ... similar is with the number of views .... and a few minutes ago my friend shared it on FB and the number count of shares on Panda didn't change ... hm...


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> WOW! Congrats Marija!! Thats outstanding!!!!


I think it just give me a tap on the back, sort of, to try to get out of my comfort zone and start sharing my work to new places 
tnx!!!


----------



## Vtec44

Oh hey you're famous.  Congrats!!


----------



## mmaria

and... they changed the title

I understand why they changed it, it's because my original title was too complicated really .. but they changed it into something that doesn't represent my work.
They said "I capture emotional people's stories" which imply that people tell me their stories and I shot them accordingly... when in the article I explain that I shoot how I feel and give people guidance to stories that they feel and see in my images.

I wrote them about that yesterday asking that they delete "people's" word from the title... we'll see


----------



## mmaria

Vtec44 said:


> Oh hey you're famous.  Congrats!!


oh lol

I'm so so far away from that


----------



## pgriz

mmaria said:


> So, I sent a few pictures and got featured on Bored Panda, which is nice because they're really interesting website
> If you have a moment or two you can check it out, maybe like it, upvote it, share it from the website or leave a comment, it would be really appreciated!
> 
> I think I'll just have a bit exposure from this but that's nice too...
> 
> If this isn't apropriate place, move it pls.
> 
> Anyway, here's the link and thank you!
> 
> I Capture Emotional People’s Stories In My Photographs



There's photography, and then there's photography as practiced by Marija.   It takes a special eye to see, and it takes a certain artistry to convert the captured image into the vision.  Well done, and hopefully more in the world will become familiar with your talents.


----------



## EIngerson

pgriz said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I sent a few pictures and got featured on Bored Panda, which is nice because they're really interesting website
> If you have a moment or two you can check it out, maybe like it, upvote it, share it from the website or leave a comment, it would be really appreciated!
> 
> I think I'll just have a bit exposure from this but that's nice too...
> 
> If this isn't apropriate place, move it pls.
> 
> Anyway, here's the link and thank you!
> 
> I Capture Emotional People’s Stories In My Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's photography, and then there's photography as practiced by Marija.   It takes a special eye to see, and it takes a certain artistry to convert the captured image into the vision.  Well done, and hopefully more in the world will become familiar with your talents.
Click to expand...



Agreed, She is a true artist. I wish I had a tenth of your vision Marija.


----------



## mmaria

pgriz said:


> There's photography, and then there's photography as practiced by Marija.   It takes a special eye to see, and it takes a certain artistry to convert the captured image into the vision.  Well done, and hopefully more in the world will become familiar with your talents.


that sounds like a really big compliment 

and I agree... what I do is not commercially appealing and not likable by majority... I need to find people who appreciate what I do, and finally start to believe that boundaries are just in my head.
I live in a country with so many problems that art isn't really on "menu", photography it's not appreciated... and I understand that, maybe even believe in it, because I can't escape reality and can't protect myself from it...Maybe photojournalism is, because there's lot's of flammable content...



EIngerson said:


> Agreed, She is a true artist. I wish I had a tenth of your vision Marija.


 well you can't, you're not a woman! 
(yes I'm being a sexist here, I do believe that men and women create a bit differently)

but.. honestly, I think I'm just starting with "art".. there are so many things in my head that I find difficult to express and need to "grow".


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's photography, and then there's photography as practiced by Marija.   It takes a special eye to see, and it takes a certain artistry to convert the captured image into the vision.  Well done, and hopefully more in the world will become familiar with your talents.
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds like a really big compliment
> 
> and I agree... what I do is not commercially appealing and not likable by majority... I need to find people who appreciate what I do, and finally start to believe that boundaries are just in my head.
> I live in a country with so many problems that art isn't really on "menu", photography it's not appreciated... and I understand that, maybe even believe in it, because I can't escape reality and can't protect myself from it...Maybe photojournalism is, because there's lot's of flammable content...
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, She is a true artist. I wish I had a tenth of your vision Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you can't, you're not a woman!
> (yes I'm being a sexist here, I do believe that men and women create a bit differently)
> 
> but.. honestly, I think I'm just starting with "art".. there are so many things in my head that I find difficult to express and need to "grow".
Click to expand...



Please keep growing. I enjoy seeing your work.


----------

